# Baby Jane knitted booties



## 44Sharon (May 17, 2017)

I am looking for the English version of the Baby Jane knitted booties. I think these would be great booties. I have tried converting the other language into English but it doesn't make sense. I know somebody has made her own pattern but she doesn't answer my pm to her.

Thank you for helping.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Can’t help with the pattern but they are really cute! I’ll be watching this thread to see if anyone has the pattern. I, too, would love to make these cute booties.


----------



## HornbyGal (Apr 10, 2018)

Adorable...I will also track this as I would like the pattern too.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

This is not an elegant solution, but a multi-step process:

1) I found a similar pattern using google image search.

2) The pattern webpage gave an error message 404 (not found) so I pasted the link into the "Way Back Machine" internet archive. 
Here is the result, notice that it is a concatenated link... two links put together... do not click on it but copy/paste the whole thing into your browser:
"https://web.archive.org/web/20140707231714/http://www.ohmotherminediy.com/2014/05/diy-como-tejer-patucos-sandalias-bebe.html"

3) The instructions are in Spanish so I pasted them into google translate. 
Here is the result:
_Riding 61 points in blue.
1st round: Work to points of the right.
2nd round: Work on points of the right.
3rd round: Work 2 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 28 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 1 point of the right, cast 1 strand, 28 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 2 points of the right.
4th round: Work on points of the right.
5th round: Work 3 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 28 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 3 point of the right, cast 1 strand, 28 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 3 points of the right.
6th round: Work on points of the right.
7th round: Work 4 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 28 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 5 point of the right, cast 1 strand, 28 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 4 points of the right.
8th round: Work to points of the right.
9th round: Work 5 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 28 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 7 point of the right, cast 1 strand, 28 points of the right, cast 1 strand, 5 points of the right.
10th round: Work to points of the right.

77 points will remain.

Work 16 more laps to the point of moss (all points of right).

We started to work on the instep, first we knit 20 stitches to the point of moss and leave them on hold. We will leave 20 points waiting on each side and work the 37 central points as follows:

1st lap of the instep: 2 p. of the right, 2 points together from the right, 6 points from the right, 2 points together from the reverse, 6 points from the back, 1 point from the right, 6 points from the reverse, 2 points together from the backwards, 6 points from the right, 2 points together from the right, 2 points of the right.

2nd round of the instep: 33 points of the right.

3rd round of the instep: 2 p. from the right, 2 points together from the right, 5 points from the right, 2 points together from the back side, 5 points from the back side, 1 point from the right side, 5 points from the back side, 2 points together from the back side, 5 points from the right side, 2 points from the side right, 2 points of the right.
4th round of the instep: 29 points of the right.
5th round of the instep: 2 p. from the right, 2 points together from the right, 4 points from the right, 2 points together from the back side, 4 points from the back side, 1 point from the right side, 4 points from the back side, 2 points together from the back side, 4 points from the right side, 2 points together from the side right, 2 points of the right.
6th lap of the instep: 25 points of the right.
7th lap of the instep: 2 p. from the right, 2 points together from the right, 3 points from the right, 2 points together from the back side, 3 points from the back side, 1 point from the right, 3 points from the back side, 2 points together from the back side, 3 points from the right side, 2 points together from the side right, 2 points of the right.
8th lap of the instep: 21 points of the right.

9th lap of the instep: 2 p. from the right, 2 points together from the right, 2 points from the right, 2 points together from the back side, 2 points from the back side, 1 point from the right side, 2 points from the back side, 2 points together from the back side, 2 points from the right side, 2 points together from the side right, 2 points of the right.

10th lap of the instep: 17 points of the right.

11th lap of the instep: 2 p. of the dcho, 2 points together from the right, 1 points from the right, 2 points together from the back side, 1 points from the back side, 1 point from the right side, 1 points from the back side, 2 points together from the back side, 1 points from the right side, 2 points together from the side right, 2 points of the right.
12th lap of the instep: 13 points of the right.

13th lap of the instep: 2 p. of the right, 2 points together of the right, 2 points together upside down, 1 point of the right, 2 points together upside down, 2 points together of the right, 2 points of the right.

14th lap of the instep: 9 points of the right.

15th lap of the instep: 2 points together from the right, 2 points together from the right, 1 point from the right 2 points together from the right, 2 points together from the right.
16th lap of the instep: 5 points of the right.

There will be 5 points in the center, and 20 points on each side.

Work the 5 central points to moss point for 22 laps and close all at once.

For the back, we knit the 20 points that have not been woven at the beginning of the instep, so that both sides remain the same.

We remove the needle points and collect the 40 points in such a way that the back part has the shape of the heel of the patuco (see in the video).

We will work 6 more passes with the blue thread and about to moss (all points of the right).

Change to the white color thread, and increase at one end to the buckle 15 points.

There will be 55 points left in total.

Work 8 or 9 passes. In the last number 4 or 5, put a thread to three points of the end of the buckle, for the buttonhole.

Close with points of the reverse for the right of the work.

We will work the other sandal the same, but increasing the points for the buckle on the opposite end.

ASSEMBLY AND REMATE

Put the patuco on the back, sew the heel and the sole.

Fold in 11 passes of the 22 we had made for the center strip. Sew the end part of the strip to the instep of the patuco.

Sew the button._

4) Several of the terms and expressions are not familiar but Vogue knitting offers a table of English - Spanish knitting terms: 
http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/international_knitting_terms/english-spanish
For example
"Montar", translated by google as "riding"... is interpreted by Vogue knitting to be the term for "cast on"
and "puntos del derecho", translated by google as "points of the right"... is interpreted as "knit stitch"
and "puntos del reves", translated by google as "points from the reverse"... is interpreted as "purl stitch"
and "hebra", translated by google as "cast", means "yarn over."

5) For other unfamiliar terms, I used google to define.
For example patuco means "bootie." https://es.oxforddictionaries.com/translate/spanish-english/patuco

6) No guarantees... but here is the rough result, after substitutions, for the first few rows. Test knitting will no doubt provide insight and refinements:
_Cast on 61 stitches. 
1st row: Knit.
2nd row: Knit. (Note: This is garter stitch.)
3rd row: K2, yo, Knit 28, yo, K1, yo, Knit 28, yo, K2.
4th row: K.
5th row: K3, yo, Knit 28, yo, K3, yo, Knit 28, yo, K3.
6th row: K.
7th row: K4, yo, Knit 28, yo, K5, yo, Knit 28, yo, K4.
8th row: K.
9th row: K5, yo, Knit 28, yo, K7, yo, Knit 28, yo, K5.
10th row: K.

77 stitches._
...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cute booties, hope you find the pattern


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Those are cute. I hope the pattern works out for you.


----------



## 44Sharon (May 17, 2017)

Thank you quatrefoilknits for that pattern and all the work of finding it. I will try and make that one but it would be nice to get the other one to. Thanks for all your help. I always find that on this forum that every one is very helpful.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

These are adorable


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are adorable

hope you find the pattern your looking for


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> This is not an elegant solution, but a multi-step process:
> 
> 1) I found a similar pattern using google image search.
> 
> ...


I commend you on all this work you did! Thank you for you time & trouble. I love the little booties and might even try them soon. Thank you so much! :sm24:


----------



## sewteddie (Dec 26, 2011)

Amazing job you did on the bootie pasttern


----------

